# Flowerhorn



## TheCableGuy (Feb 22, 2005)

Just picked this guy up a few weeks ago and he looks a lot better than he did when I got him. However his colors don't seem that nice, is it just me?!
He was sold to me for $20 as a 'red dragon' flowerhorn, any experts out there that can confirm?


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Beauty is in the eye of the beholder man...
Once it grows it should turn out alright by the looks of it.....Temperment-that varies greatly...
Not sure on RD or other varients-I have gotten out of the FH game as of late.....But it's a lower quality FH.......But certainly dont let that detour you either...Mine was a low grade and turne out to be one of my most prized fish I have owned to date.......

Treat it right and it should do so in return...Good foods and water quality will go along ways with these guys....


----------



## TheCableGuy (Feb 22, 2005)

Thanks AK.
Have your ever been able to keep other fish with your FH? catfish, plecos, cons??


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

Cant really help with identification. But AK gave you some pretty good info there

nice flowerhorn though


----------



## mose (Oct 12, 2009)

looks just like mine, which i'm told is a _golden zhen zhu_

i just got one like that, which i'm told is a female. but yeah, even after owning one for less than a week, i've already seen way more personality than 2 months of owning RBP's. she still hides, but peaks and comes out within minutes, and has completely rearranged all the gravel in my tank to the point where it's less than aesthetically pleasing. i wish i had batteries in my camera so i could show you how bad it is.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Trevor said:


> looks just like mine, which i'm told is a _golden zhen zhu_
> 
> i just got one like that, which i'm told is a female. but yeah, even after owning one for less than a week, i've already seen way more personality than 2 months of owning RBP's. she still hides, but peaks and comes out within minutes, and *has completely rearranged all the gravel in my tank to the point where it's less than aesthetically pleasing*. i wish i had batteries in my camera so i could show you how bad it is.


Welcome to the cichlid world...it wont really stop either.......Might settle down-But wont completely stop....they like to move stuff.....


----------



## mose (Oct 12, 2009)

you got bit?

i push mine out of the way when i clean the tank. i've pushed her a number of times. how bad does it hurt, and what caused your FH to bite you? it's not going to be as bad as a P bite is it?


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

mose said:


> you got bit?
> 
> i push mine out of the way when i clean the tank. i've pushed her a number of times. how bad does it hurt, and what caused your FH to bite you? it's not going to be as bad as a P bite is it?


At 14.5 inch-Not much is going to stop it from doing what it wanted...Being a Trimac made it that much worse....It would remove skin....Had big set of teeth to back up the attitude as well.....
Out of all my fish I have owned present and past-it is truelly the one I miss the most


----------



## mose (Oct 12, 2009)

after owning one for less than a week i can understand why.


----------

